
Why Jack Dorsey is ready to save Twitter - pavornyoh
http://recode.net/2015/10/02/why-jack-dorsey-is-ready-to-save-twitter/
======
paragpatelone
People like Swisher and Sacca are trying cast Dorsey has Jobs 2.0 and they are
dead wrong. Jobs was a extreme outlier and there is no pattern matching on
that.

I hope they realize that Twitter is a software company. There is very little
cost to making changes versus the changes A hardware or hardware/software
company would have have to do.

~~~
tcdent
Has anyone actually said that?

Investors like founder CEOs. If you listen to his story, Jack has been
passionate about coordinating communication for a long time. Passion is a good
thing for a company. Simple as that.

meta: This is one of the worst discussions I've ever seen on HN.

------
pdq
There's a 9 letter problem facing Twitter, even beyond monetizing revenue.

Instagram.

EDIT: you can downvote me, but have a look at Google Trends [1]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=twitter%2C%20instagr...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=twitter%2C%20instagram&cmpt=q&tz=Etc%2FGMT%2B5)

~~~
gboudrias
Me and a lot of people my age hate taking pointless pictures, so Twitter has a
secure market there (so long as we are using social media).

~~~
amrrs
Yeah but bunch of Twitter TG wants to take pic on Instagram

------
msie
Only 3rd party developers will save Twitter.

------
jaydz
Has the media has decided for the board? They really must want their Jobs 2.0
story.

------
jacques_chester
> _Dorsey supposedly got back to work later at night, but people didn’t know
> that. So at Square, Dorsey made a point of arriving early and staying late,
> especially when his employees were grinding away into the evening._

If only there were some way to give a reliable impression of _everyone_ going
home at reasonable hours.

Such as: having reasonable working hours and enforcing them.

------
socmoth
here is the actual speech in video form.
[http://t.co/9s6TZNOsJw](http://t.co/9s6TZNOsJw)

~~~
AndrewKemendo
I've seen a lot of speeches from Executives, Presidents, Generals. Not really
sure this one is that great. Not that it's bad and it's generally well put
together, but nothing particularly amazing.

The fact that this is a high water mark for high-tech executive presentations
is pretty embarrassing.

------
cylinder
He's a hack. Nothing really can be done with Twitter. It's effectively an IRC
client. Should never have been a big public company.

~~~
onewaystreet
Twitter is a one-to-many platform. It's nothing like IRC as most people use
it. If you want to make a comparison it should be to a mailing list.

~~~
toomuchtodo
It's Slack, just as a public forum and a lower barrier entry to use.

~~~
scrollaway
You just described IRC.

~~~
toomuchtodo
IRC is nowhere as pleasant and easy to use as Slack, hence its takeoff.

------
akkartik
Fuck you Jack Dorsey, I'll take the Bay Bridge over your cutesy picture-
postcard tourist-trap any day of the week. I mean, have you even visited its
Wikipedia page? Here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco%E2%80%93Oakland_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Francisco%E2%80%93Oakland_Bay_Bridge).
The Bay Bridge has three segments, each with very different designs and
constraints. It bridges waters twice as deep, and is _five_ times as long as
its contemporary. It transformed the economy of the bay area and played a key
but unanticipated part in San Francisco's economic ascendancy over Oakland. It
has an _island_ in the middle of it. It's a damn marvel. You just need to be,
like, a real engineer to appreciate its inner beauty because your eyes aren't
wide-angle enough to take it all in at a glance. So, Steve Jobs wannabe, stick
to your pixels. Pedestrian? You don't know what you're talking about.

~~~
SeoxyS
> Fuck you Jack Dorsey > So, Steve Jobs wannabe, stick to your pixels. You
> don't know what you're talking about.

This attitude turned an eloquent message about how great the Bay Bridge is
into a negative downvote-worthy comment. It doesn't add anything to the
message.

------
johnpowell
That massive image confused me for a bit. Once I figured out I should scroll
down I was annoyed enough to hit the back button.

